# USGS multi-layered Topos



## billski (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone used the PDF multi-layer USGS topos that can be downloaded?

They are really kind of useless to me unless they show trails and woods roads.  I've enabled all the layers and still can't see any.  Plus, they are real file size pigs too.

www.usgs.gov

I'm going back to the ortho overlays.

Ideas?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## PWDR8S (Jul 13, 2012)

You should look into Accuterra.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 19, 2012)

PWDR8S said:


> You should look into Accuterra.



Pretty soon there'll no more printed maps. We'll all have to have some hundred dollar device just to look at a map.

As far as the usgs maps as concerned I've downloaded a number of the older scanned maps from the 90's and 80's. Many of these have been revised since 2000 so there's little change. They show many trails although not all and I'm sure many of these have also undergone at least some change.


----------

